# Enys House Penryn,Cornwall  and Bluebell woods besides the house..



## Rainee (Apr 22, 2014)

Enys House Penryn..

Bluebell woods beside 
the house.. 

Viewing the bluebells 

Cottage garden besides
 the house.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful photos Rainee, I love the bluebell woods, so nice!


----------



## littleowl (Apr 22, 2014)




----------



## Ina (Apr 22, 2014)

Rainbow & Littleowl, Thanks for the beauty you bring to those of us who can not go out into the sun anymore.


----------



## Fern (Apr 22, 2014)

Beautiful bluebells


----------



## Pam (Apr 23, 2014)

Lovely photos, I love seeing carpets of bluebells in the woods.


----------



## Rainee (May 1, 2014)

Ina you are so welcome.. while I haven`t been on for a little while as not been at all well. sort of confined to my bed a bit .. am starting to get a lot stronger... and I love Bluebells so much I have some nice ones of daffodils too so will post them when I get around to it.. take care and enjoy .. I`ll do my best to pop some pretty ones on I have so many...


----------



## Ina (May 3, 2014)

Rainie, I sorry you've been bedridden for a few days. I do know what that is like. It seems to have become just part the way things are for some of us. The landscapes are beautiful. Do you get to see them often. The Enys House is lovely, but I would be lost in something that large.
Get well soon, and join us, we miss you being around. :wave:


----------



## Rainee (May 4, 2014)

Hi Ina thanks for those kind words and yes have been to lots of homes and visited lots when we have been on holidays,. I just love homes 
and gardens , will get to post more when I have time and scanner gets to work again lol .. lots I have are still on photos , days before 
digital cameras.. feeling a lot better now too so will be here a little more often.. hugs enjoy your day there mine is nearly ended.. 
you know we visited Houston Texas 2 years ago when we had a stop over en route to Pensacola where my daughters fiancee lives.. 
but now they were under water last week the fiancee had to get out of his home and has to have all flooring replaced and carpets.. I think 
the USA in whole has had a really bad year this year .. so sorry to hear all about the bad weather.. hope you are safe where you are..


----------



## Pappy (May 4, 2014)

Rainee: in the first picture, that tall tree with dish shaped top, looks like some of the cell towers they decorate to look like trees. We have a couple down here locally. I'm sure it's not, but it's straight enough to be one.


----------

